# New guy with a B-60



## DavidIvey (Nov 26, 2011)

Just figured I would say hello and get my name out there.. Im in the the early stages upgrading my 2004 RiverHawk B-60. I've had the boat since new, but had a 9hp MudBuddy longtail mud motor that I just recently replaced with a Vanguard 23hp. I know yall do not see these types of setups very often from my searching the forums.

The reason I joined was to read/learn and get tips on how I can build a light weight rear deck, add some dry storage hatches and anything else that I can think up....

I just finished ripping out and replacing my ROTTED WOOD transom. It was replaced with Marine grade plywood and some Raka 17oz Biaxial cloth then filleted the edges with West Systems 404. This was my first time taking on a decent sized(for me anyway) fiberglass project.

Anyways I do not have any updated pictures of my boat uploaded to my PhotoBucket account but Ill just put up a couple that I have. The boat needs help and Im ready to  get her looking like some of these extremely nice boats on here!!!!!

These pictures are from last year when it had the bad transom.


----------



## anytide (Jul 30, 2009)

welcome supadave
-nice sled , there are several r-hawks on here and lot of fiberglass knowledge too.
i'm sure you'll get the answer you seek 
-anytide


----------



## DavidIvey (Nov 26, 2011)

Thanks! I know Gheenoe owners arent fans of RiverHawks, but I didnt know about the 'drama' until recently. All I know is my boat takes me to the fish regardless of brand.

I forgot to mention that Im from Georgia, but recently moved to Louisiana, so Redfish and Trout are the names of my game...   Im not really into duck hunting, but my stepdad loves it...hence the Camo.


----------



## anytide (Jul 30, 2009)

mostly not -but they arent tooo sensative about that around here except Dave ;D
nice camo - they shoot reds in LA anyways so your good to go there 
-anytide


----------



## oysterbreath (Jan 13, 2009)

Nice ride. I got my first taste of saltwater on a B60!


----------



## DavidIvey (Nov 26, 2011)

Thanks Oyster! Im ready to start this rear deck, but Im extremely concerned with adding weight. I built a temporary deck out of 3/4 plywood just to see how it would look. It did work well, but its just temporary. I need a deck with a seat post and I would like to put a hatch back, but Im limited on space sinceI need to access the plug and/or removed debris from the area.

Well I've been doing some reading on here about Nida-Core, but not sure how much weight I will actually be saving. 

The boat max load is 750 if I recall. That's engine, gear, persons, etc. Thats not a whole heck of a lot. 

How thin of marine grade plywood could I get away with but still be strong enough to support a 200lb guy? Also what would be a nice wood for deck support? 

Do yall have a newbie deck building thread I could read? :-/


----------



## anytide (Jul 30, 2009)

aluminum sheet and frame, easy in / out lightweight 
-anytide


----------



## DavidIvey (Nov 26, 2011)

> aluminum sheet and frame, easy in / out lightweight
> -anytide


Are you refering to a casting platform?

Im looking to build a permanent rear deck. 

Such as this! But my fiberglassing skills might be lacking. haha


----------



## anytide (Jul 30, 2009)

no - i was referring to the deck too, lighter, easier, cheaper, less maintenance,more options ,  my .02   ---good luck
-anytide


----------



## SilentHunter (Jun 14, 2010)

just follow the mixing of the resin and hardener correctly and apply it the best you can... nice thing about glassing is if it looks like crap you can always sand it smooth. or add more product. but to much resin "thick" will crack after time.

just read around and talk to your local marine supply they should be able to tell you how to mix it the right way. 

any questions you have were all here to help each other. no question is to "dumb" for the community to answer.

so fire away my brother!


----------



## TomFL (Oct 2, 2007)

Now that's an awesome rig you got there! The camo job is awesome, and I love the floor layout.

Hey your last name wouldn't happen to be "Osborn", would it?


----------



## swampfox (May 9, 2007)

Nice ride. I used to have one. Caught alot of reds outta it. I added decks front and rear with marine 3/4 then glassed over. Yes it added wieght but it seemed to smooth the ride. I ran a old ass Evinrude 9.9 on it and never missed any fishing apointments. ;D The draft was still good and she poled great. I also had two removable pedastal seats front and rear bass boat style. Skip the hatch and leave an opening at the rear for access. Here is a link of another one on here if you haven't seen it yet.

http://www.microskiff.com/cgi-bin/yabb2/YaBB.pl?num=1308019157


----------



## Gramps (Nov 1, 2007)

Nice looking rig Dave and welcome! That's a very unique setup, looks perfect for duck hunting. Check out builds here in the Bragging Spot for deck work but also have a look on www.customgheenoe.com do yourself a favor and do not post that you own a Riverhawk, not worth the hassle. ;D But guys have done a ton of work and quality how to's over there also.

What part of Louisiana are you in? It looks like we are having an unofficial Microskiff gathering December 9-11 in Leeville.


----------



## DavidIvey (Nov 26, 2011)

Thanks for the warm welcome! 

I would have quoted everyone, but I dont see a multi-quote option. 

For the rear, the aluminum does seem like a good idea. The reason I want the hatch is for dry storage.. Life vests, safety items, etc. Like the boat I posted a picture of above, thats exactly what I want!! Seat mount, hatch and access to the plug, etc.

Its not pictured, but I do have seat post mounts for the front deck and rear (temporary) deck. I'll try to get some new pictures up ASAP! 

Gramps, I live in Kenner and work in Destrehan. The boat is setup for duck hunting and I have a blind for it aswell, but my stepdad was into duck hunting much much more than I. Oh I've been stalking CustomGheenoe!! haha

I have a lot of left over 3/4" marine grade plywood from redoing the transom that I can use, but I would rather use 1/2" because I will have extra support under the deck from the walls of the dry storage area. As for what thickness to make the deck frame/storage area out of I haven't a clue. I know it doesnt need to be that thick though.

TomFL..haha! Na, thats not my last name. If it were I would have just let some one else do all this work for me. haha

Im pretty much just thinking aloud, so bare with me! 

Here is another picture of the rear deck I would like to duplicate!










Thanks again for the kind words towards my project boat!


----------



## [email protected] (Jun 23, 2011)

I used divinycell 3/8 with double 1 1/2 oz chop on bottom and 1 1/2 chop and 8 oz cloth on top. Its solid as a rock. I weigh 200 and can jump up and down and get 0 flex.
On the floor I used only 1 layer on the bottom and it is just as strong and a bit lighter.
You will save a lot of weight going this way and will never have to worry about soaked rotted wood down the line.
Here are some pics, go to about page 3-4
http://www.customgheenoe.com/forum/viewtopic.php?t=15026

Happy moding
Glenn


----------



## DavidIvey (Nov 26, 2011)

> I used divinycell 3/8 with double 1 1/2 oz chop on bottom and 1 1/2 chop and 8 oz cloth on top. Its solid as a rock. I weigh 200 and can jump up and down and get 0 flex.
> On the floor I used only 1 layer on the bottom and it is just as strong and a bit lighter.
> You will save a lot of weight going this way and will never have to worry about soaked rotted wood down the line.
> Here are some pics, go to about page 3-4
> ...


Glenn, that looks great! I'm having to use my phone to see the pictures, but from what I can it looks very nice. My work computer blocks this site..... where is the best place to order Divinycell from? I'm very interested in going this route. 

Also what density did you use? 5lb/cu ft? 

I have enough 17oz biaxial cloth to put atleast one layer on top if that sounds like a good idea? 


EDIT: Glenn I was just looking at your pictures again, but on my computer now, and noticed that when you built the rear deck you only used those two supports that were preexisting from the rear bench seat. Is that correct? Im trying to figure out how I would go about making a frame for the deck that will be nice and strong.

Thanks for any help/guidance!!


----------



## DavidIvey (Nov 26, 2011)

Here are some bad pictures...


----------

